# The West Side Story Sketch-SNL



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 17, 2006)

im trying to find a video of this awesome SNL sketch, back with Norm MacDonald



i really want to rewatch it...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 21, 2006)

anyone?????


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 24, 2006)

tried both, no go.


----------

